# How to create a .jar File from the JAVA Source Code



## me_ankitroy (Aug 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me How to create a .jar File from the JAVA Source Code...is there any software to do this.....


----------



## ray|raven (Aug 5, 2008)

> jar cf jar-file-name <input-file>




More Info.


----------

